# Living and Working in Paphos



## nmelectrics (May 29, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum scene (this is my first one ever), but after reading some of the threads and posts in here I feel confident someone may be able to help. My Wife and I are considering moving to Cyprus to live. I am a fully qualified Approved Electrician and Laurena is a Qualified Beautician. I could see there would be work for Beauticians, for Expat Electricians I'm not too sure. Can anyone help.

P.S. What would the average wages be (if anyone knows).

Thanks Niall


----------



## nmelectrics (May 29, 2008)

Can anyone help. Please.


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hi, 

From what I have found out - fully qualified - you would earn around 600 cypriot pounds - that would be about £750.00 - not sure what this would be in euros - not as much as what you would earn in the UK, but the lifestyle and the lower cost of living would make up for that. Beauty work is not particularly well paid, but it does depend on where you work. If you want as much money as possible get your partner to try one of the big hotels.

I lived there for a year in 2005, I didnt work but my girlfriend did, she is also a beauty therapist, she worked at the Islands best hotel, the Anassa. They did pay aprticularly well, from what I can remember she got paid more thatn what she did in the uk, about £950-1000 a month.

If she works at a hotel like this, the guests tend to give great tips - the hotel is used by the rich and celebrities. Its about a 30min drive from Paphos just outside a small village called Prodromi, google it !

Me and my girlfriend are going to be moving back to Cyrpus early next year, in short the wages are not as good as in the UK but the other benefits of the med lifestyle make up for it in my book (weather and cheaper living cost for a start). You may find it a little hard to start off with but its well worth a go.

Good Luck !


----------



## nmelectrics (May 29, 2008)

vealosp said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I have found out - fully qualified - you would earn around 600 cypriot pounds - that would be about £750.00 - not sure what this would be in euros - not as much as what you would earn in the UK, but the lifestyle and the lower cost of living would make up for that. Beauty work is not particularly well paid, but it does depend on where you work. If you want as much money as possible get your partner to try one of the big hotels.
> 
> ...


Hi vealosp,

Thanks for the reply. This gives me something to work on. Thanks again for the time you spent writing.

Niall


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Vealosp,
My husband and I are looking to move over to Cyprus once our property's built.
I'm also a fully qualified beauty therapist, including 'hot stone' hopi candle and Reiki holistic therapies etc. I work at a top UK Beauty Spa and also have my own business. The earning potential you suggest is much more than we imagined! What sort of hours did your partner work? Andrea


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

she worked a five day week - her shifts were either 9am-6pm or 12pm-8pm - have you looked at the Anassa website ?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, yes thats next on my list once we have read all the recent threads. Thanks for the info. I shall probably learn more once I visit the hotel website, but did you pay a personal visit to the Anassa before your girlfriend started work there?
Andrea


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

We didnt stay there as it was very expensive - my partner got in contact with the hotel and got an interview. We were both invited to have a look around the hotel, which we did, my girlfriend had an interview for the job on the same day and was told there and then that she had the position, there were 2 other english girls working in the spa, along with Greek, Russian & Asian's. 

We also went and looked at many other hotels in and around Paphos for work for my girlfriend but even though we arrived in mid april all of the hotels were fully staffed - the earlier in the sesaon you go the better the chance of finding work.


----------

